# Short Comedy Video: Top 10 Celebrity Pumpkins



## T345 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey:

I've always loved pumpkin carving (I was an early adopter of the "Pumpkin Masters" tools) and since I started a YouTube channel this year, I decided to try my (mouse) hand at the _virtual _kind. The result is a 2 minute comedy short called:

*"Top 10 Celebrity Pumpkins"*

Here's the YouTube link:






Hope you enjoy!

Todd


----------

